# Key



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

My little girl, so weak in the end.You may not have seen me as a friend.Your dear little face so small and frail.Across the rainbow bridge, you now sail. My little buddy, so cute and cuddly.Your little hands were soft and snuggly.You never grabbed me for a rattie kiss,But indeed you will be a rattie missed.My friends and family loved you dearly, And in their hearts they miss you endly.My little key, you sweet, warm baby.In my heart and mind you will always be. My rat, Key, was my first rat along with her sister, Duck. They never liked humans, from their past it was hard to. In the end, the one brux or two I received from her while she was sick will always be in my mind. I enjoyed her presence. She was so heart warming. I love and lived to love her. You, my baby, will be so missed.With her battle with cancer at 1 and a half years old, she worked her butt off to get better. Recently diagnosed with bone cancer, it didn't look well. My doctor thought a medicine would help her to feel less pain, but ended up helping her to pass away. This medicine was so strong, but I don't think it killed her. I believe it was her time, and luckily her pain meds saved her from the suffering. I am not mad at my vet. She loved Key so much, she cried for her in her last check up. She wanted nothing more than to help her, like I. I am so very grateful to her and my sister, and husband for being there for Key when I could not. I love you Key, and as you run across that rattie bridge, know I always will.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

In tears reading your post. Poor little girl.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you. She was a good baby. I miss her so much, but I'm glad she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

aw i'm so sorry for your loss. :c


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you guys.


----------

